# Oceanic BioCube 29 Converted for Brichardi Cichlid



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi all,
First post.
I got a used 29 gallon Oceanic BioCube from my niece at Christmas.
I decided to turn it into a Neolamprologus brichardi cichlid tank.

First thing I did was to grab a pair of pliers and break out the rear plastic filter area and open up the tank.
The Cube is 10 years old so Next I re-sealed the Cube with GE SCS 1203 Black Silicone.
The Cube survived full of water for 48 hours.

Next I built a Stand for the Cube with 2x4's and Birch Plywood.
Much stronger than it needs to be but it looks great with a door and shelf inside.

The hood lights no longer worked so I removed them and mounted a LED Programmable Light 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08FSQHV56/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
I attached it inside the hood by drilling a hole on each side of it and use a Plastic tie to hold it.
For the digital display I used my dremel to cut out a square hole in the hood for access.

I found a Coral like rock on a sandy shore of the Intracoastal Waterway and I boiled it in Bleach & Water..
Rinsed it off well and let it sit outside for a few days.

Finally with the Cube ready to go.... on Super Bowl Sunday I added 40 pounds of CaribSea "Sahara Sand", Water treated with SeaChem Prime and Cichlid Lake Salt.
Along with Rocks, Heater and Sponge Filter.

I let it cycle until Thursday Feb. 11th and then I started to aid the Cycling process by adding FritzZyme TurboStart 700 Concentrated Live Nitrifying Bacteria
I added a Capful every other day and yesterday added the rest of the 1oz bottle.

Today I finally added 1 Brichardi to the Cube making sure that all goes well and then I will add 5 more.
The Brichardi acclimated well to the Cube..Swam around for awhile and then found a cave in the Rock I found.
Went inside for awhile came back out looked around and went back in.
He has now been inside the cave ever since.

Do I have a Bashful Brichardi?

I would like to add pictures but I am not sure how to do that.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

I figured out pictures.

*After removing rear filter area and Silicone.*










*Rear Gap of Glass on both sides of Cube.*.I could not believe this.
To add Silicone I pasted a Plastic Film over corner so Silicone would not just flow out.










*GE SCS 1203 Black Silicone.* Heavy Duty stuff but work fast..it starts to dry quickly










*Cube on new stand*










*LED Tied into hood:*










*Hood cut for Display*










*Display for DAY & MOON*










*Getting everything that I need*










*Background applied to rear of glass*..Later I had to remove it because it bubbled up.










*Finally Sand, Water, etc..* You can see the black bubbles in Background.










Brichardi in Cube


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

A singular brichardi, or pretty much any Rift Cichlid, is likely to be shy if kept alone. Once you have more in there, the behaviour will change. I would add more rocks though.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

I was just hesitant to purchase more until I knew that everything with the Cube was good to go.
He acclimated very well..Very relaxed just shy.
So now that I know all is well I'll pick up some friends for him tomorrow and I'm sure that will spark more activity
I just went out 1:30am lights in tank go out at midnight used a flashlight and he is still in the cave.
He came from a 10 gallon tank at fish store with at least 15 fish to alone..I think that It's got him freaked out.

I've been looking at different rocks.I live in South Florida with the Everglades West and the Beaches East.
I need to look for some natural rocks..too expensive to buy unless you go to a landscape rock quarry.
Some vids on you tube show using PVC and say that their fish like it..but I don't want a chunk of PVC in my Cube.
Others show submerging clay pots in water overnight and drilling a hole in it for a cave.
Then there are large Shells.

So I'm still figuring out what I want the Tank to look like.

Thanks for the Reply..


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

I did add a old style Green Glass Electrical Insulator (it's been in all of my Tanks over the years) and I want to put in a couple fake plants
So it's a work in progress.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

Added 3 Brichardi to Cube
My local Aquarium store has a Mated Pair for $29.00 each that I'm thinking about getting
Today I get a new Background and look for additional Rocks in the Everglades and Intracoastal / Beach area.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Buds BioCube said:


> Added 3 Brichardi to Cube
> My local Aquarium store has a Mated Pair for $29.00 each that I'm thinking about getting
> Today I get a new Background and look for additional Rocks in the Everglades and Intracoastal / Beach area.


You've either got a mixture of pulcher and brichardi in there, or some of them are hybrids. These aren't the same, or pure species.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

[


> You've either got a mixture of pulcher and brichardi in there, or some of them are hybrids. These aren't the same, or pure species.


Your response peaked my curiosity so I did some searches..
https://www.google.com/search?clien...+Pulcher+Daffodil+vs+Neolamprologus+Brichardi

First thing that came up was this...
Taken from Wikipedia..
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neolamprologus_pulcher

Neolamprologus Pulcher Daffodil vs Neolamprologus Brichardi

Pulcher and N. Brichardi were two distinct species. 
Now they are considered the same species, the only difference being that Neolamprologus brichardi has a black stripe running from its eye to its gill cover and a yellow spot just above it, 
Both of which are absent in N. Pulcher.Daffodil

The Breeding pair at the fish store were labeled on the tank as Neolamprologus "Daffodil" not Brichardi yet the Fish store rep called them Brichardi.
I will chat with the store but they will probably tell me they are the same as Wikipedia states.
I would not be surprised if the 3 that I have are not their Fry.
I'm thinking (possibly-I can't swear to it) that the Breeding Pair have Fry and then when they grow the Fish store sell them as the 3 Brichardi that I have.

I have been to at least 8 Fish Store's in my area and none carry Brichardi or the "Daffodil" version.
I did have one store that dealt more with Freshwater & Cichlids than any other and they said that they can order Brichardi for me.
I want to get 3 to 4 more for 6 to 7 Brichardi in my Cube.
I will probably take them up on their offer and have them order Brichardi for me.
I have looked On-Line but the Shipping can be very expensive..more than a Brichardi itself unless I spend a lot.

Thank you very much for your response.
If they are Neolamprologus Pulcher Daffodil instead of actual Neolamprologus BrichardiI I am OK with that.
I like the look of the fish.
BUT
I will make sure that the remaining fish I put into the Cube are Brichardi.
So in the end I will have both in my Cube.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Either don't save fry or keep any fry from that tank with you for their lifetimes. :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Buds BioCube said:


> [
> 
> 
> > You've either got a mixture of pulcher and brichardi in there, or some of them are hybrids. These aren't the same, or pure species.
> ...


The status of brichardi vs. pulcher is still very much up for debate, but the latest scientific data suggests two separate species. Even having said that, fish of the same species, bred with locations of distinct variances, are also considered hybrids. As @DJRansome suggests, it doesn't matter much if it's for your own pleasure, as long as you don't distribute fry. Best of luck, and enjoy.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

Well i have 2 thoughts about your conjectures.

1)* I am not convinced that what I have is not Brichardi.*
I will be talking to the Fish store and see exactly what they have to say.

2) *Finding a Breeding pair of Brichardi will probably be a hard task.*

* Every On-Line Brichardi sales that I have seen make it a point to specify that *Sexes is not Guaranteed.*

* I have not been able to find any local Fish store that sells Brichardi.

* Brichardi seems to be a very rare find in my area

So at this point my 3 fish are it for awhile.

At this point I will add some plants and some more Rocks. and see where the Cube goes from here


----------



## TROK4614 (Jul 29, 2020)

Based on the pics, they do look like two different variants and as others have suggested, best to keep the fry to yourself if they are not pure.

If you do end up with a breeding pair in a 29g, be prepared to rehome everything else in the tank. They will likely tolerate _some_ of their offspring to form a colony. Good luck!!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Buds BioCube said:


> Well i have 2 thoughts about your conjectures.
> 
> 1)* I am not convinced that what I have is not Brichardi.*
> I will be talking to the Fish store and see exactly what they have to say.
> ...


1.) They aren't brichardi, that is a certainty.

2. brichardi pair up rather easily.... I'd remove the fish you have now, and purchase some pure brichardi, as juveniles, six of them... they will pair up easily enough. They really aren't that hard to find, many online retailers have them. Even good retailers often get names wrong though.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

Does anyone have any links to pure Brichardi?

.


> I'd remove the fish you have now, and purchase some pure brichardi


What do you suggest I do with them...flush them down the toilet?
They cost me $20.00 each aka $60.00

Thanks for the Replies


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

As an example..

MikesCichlids.com is a Florida based fish farm.

They list a *Lamprologus Daffodil Brichardi* $10.00 ea.
But I'm sure that it is probably NOT a Pure Brichardi because it is listed as a* Daffodil Brichardi*

https://www.mikescichlids.com/3201.html

So many On-Line sellers..How can you really trust that you will actually get a Pure Neolamprologus brichardi?


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

And another from Hew York via ebay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Neolamprol...038409?hash=item3ff38ceb49:g:NQ0AAOSwdGtgGVYV


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

PM Sent.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Buds BioCube said:


> Does anyone have any links to pure Brichardi?
> 
> .
> 
> ...


I had sent you a PM, to pure, and cheaper brichardi early today.

The one's at Mikes are pure. They are however Neolamprologus pulcher "daffodil"... not brichardi at all.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

To Fogelhund & DJRansome,

I got your PM's thank you very much.

I will check with LFS as to returning the 3 Fish that I purchased.
If they will take them back then I will look into purchasing from one of the links provided.

Thanks for the recommendations.
I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

Cube Update:

I have added some Rocks that I found at a Landscaping /Rock Quarry.
The fish took right to them having fun swimming in and around them.

I also added a Cave background but I'm not totally sold on it.
I wanted a background that adhered to the glass and this one tapes to the glass..still it's better than clear glass.
The Background search continues.










Now I think that the Cube needs some Green as in Plants..
So, I did some investigation and discovered that there are a few plants that will survive in a Cichlid tank per fish and water parameters.
They are:

 Anubias

* Anubias Lanceolatta

* Aubias Barteri

* Anubias Nana

Best application is to be Super Glued to a rock using "Super Glue" Gel

Microsorum "Java Fern"

* Microsorum Pteropus

* Mocrosorum Windelov

* Mocrosorum Trident

Like Anubias they are best adhered to rocks using "Super Glue" Gel

 Vallisneria

* Vallisneria Gigantea

* Vallisneria Spiralis

Unlike Anubias & Microsorum these plants are best planted into the Substrate.

So now I'll check these plants out at my LFS and see which ones I like.
If anyone has any thoughts as to what would look good in my Cube I'd love to read about it.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I just put a rock overtop one of their "roots" to hold Anubias, or Java Ferns in place. Another plant that should do well is Cryptocorne wendtii red.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

```
Another plant that should do well is Cryptocorne wendtii red.
```
Thanks Fogelhund I'll check them out.

My LED Light started messing up so I am returning it today and Amazon will have a new one to me on Friday.
March 3rd was last day for return....just made it...
The light has worked perfectly until the last few days.
DAY Light scheduled to shut off at 6:30 pm and MOON Light scheduled to start at 6:30 pm but the DAY light would shut off at 5:30 instead of 6:30
Also the Brightness level would not change from 100% to 10%...just stayed on at 100% brightness no matter what the setting was at.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Das Wasserhund said:


> Another plant that should do well is Cryptocorne wendtii red.


 :lol:
-








-


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestion.
I actually found this on youtube about the Cryptocoryne Wendtii


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Good Heavens!  
We may have inadvertently discovered that the solution to possibly ending World Hunger is cultivation of _Cryptocorne wendtii_ 'Red' in sand! Who could have suspected the possibilities of this easy-to-grow, overlooked aqautic plant?
-
-
Now if I could have just gotten it to grow successfully in my own hard water/high PH Tanganyikan-themed tank? (When literally everything else planted in there with it did just fine). :x


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

> Now if I could have just gotten it to grow successfully in my own hard water/high PH Tanganyikan-themed tank?


You had a Problem with this plant in a lake Tanganyikan-themed tank?

That's what I have.
Should I try and Grow this plant in my Cube?


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

Video that I referenced for my Cichlid Cube.






This one for Super Glue to Rocks theme


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

The problem I had with the Cryptocorne wendtii 'Red' happened a few years back in my own 33 gallon Tanganyikan themed aquarium. At the time, I also had a heavily planted tank (75 gallon) with a thriving colony of Red Crypts in it. Unfortunately, that one plant species did not transfer over well in my attempt to move some of them over to my new Tanganyikan tank. After the transfer, most of my Red Crypts died within a month, and the remaining few just kind of languished in there until I weeded them out.
But, that was my own experience with these things! 
And, it may not be indicative enough to apply everywhere to that plant species. I mean up to that point, Red Crypts had been extremely easy for me to grow! And, that is the experience just about everyone else has with them as well. 
So, I would go with 'Fogelhund' on his recommendation to attempt them in your Tanganiykan-themed aquarium. I mean really, he's apparently got a colony of Red Crypts growing just fine in one of his tanks NOW!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Filmed this, stuck on youtube for guys. Upload quality isn't very good though, but enough to see the plants.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Well now.... annnnd thar' it izzz!

Good looking tank. And, those Cryptocorne wendtii 'Reds' look pretty nice. too.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

Good Vid

This weekend I plan on getting plants in my Cube.
Hopefully next update will show the result.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

The Cube has Plants.

* Anubias barteri v "NANA

* Cryptocoryn wendtii v Tropica "Bronze Wendtii"


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

The Anubias Nana are in temporarily
I believe that I can cut both into at least 4 plants

I do realize that with the Crypto Bronze and probably the Nana I will end up trimming some leaves.
All plants were submerged in a tank at LFS with fish

I have some *Easy Green * Fertilizer coming from Aquarium Co-Op
I am going to pick up some API Root Tabs for the Crypto Bronze. 
Beside the largest Crypto Bronze in the Front Left Corner there are smaller Crypto's down the Right Side and back by the Sponge Filter as well as between the ocean Rovk and the front rock caves
All total I got 6 separate plants from the Crypto bud ranging in size from medium large to very small.

The fish haven't paid any attention to the plants.
Yes I still have the 3 original fish...I'm not going to return them but I will order 4 or 5 Brichardi to go into the Cube with them.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Buds BioCube said:


> ...Does anyone have any links to pure Brichardi?..


Sure, but we're not allowed to post them on this forum. Send me a PM and I'll give you a link to a reputable online source that currently has several of the _brichardi_ species complex in stock, including _Neolamprologus brichardi, N. gracilis, N. pulcher,_ and _N. splendens_. Particularly in this species complex, there is no reason to be working with fishes of questionable origin.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi all,
I have a Plant update.
I knew that I could get at least 2 more plants from my Anubias Nana Plants.
By Propagating the Rhizome of each plant I had 4 plants. 
I used the Original Super Glue Gel to attach each Rhizome to a rock.

Now I have 2 Anubia Nana's in the front and one on each side.
Have a look...

*Front:*



















*Left Side:*










*Right Side:*


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice job and the plants look good.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

Trying new Image Host Service


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice!
I like the plants. 
Opinion: My Anubias placed on rocks were always sited on either Lava or Mountain Lace Rock. The roots got down into the nooks and crannies of the rock and helped to anchor the plant down. Plus, they looked more natural with the roots growing down and into those more porous type rocks.
-
But, I do like the look of this aquarium a lot!


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

But, I do like the look of this aquarium a lot!..
Thanks Auballagh

I trimmed the roots of the Anubias very short 1/8th to 1/4" hoping to promote their new growth.
I am hoping that the roots will attach to the rocks OK..it will be fun to watch how they do.

I am liking the Cube much better with the plants..I think that the plants really make the Cube.
I'll see how the Crypto Tropica Bronze grow in..I'd like to have another one (about the same size) in the right front and balance out the Cube.
Maybe I'll look for a Crypto this weekend to do that.

I want to add a couple of Albino Brichardi (I like their look and their contrasting with the others) and look at some other options for fish.
Ultimately ending up with 6 to 7 fish.

But the Cube has come a long way from being abandoned in a rear shed for 10 years.
White crusty build up on the rear plastic filter area..Silicone peeling at the edges, no stand, lights dead..
It was a complete restoration!
But I took my time and it has been a fun project.
I think of it like some car shows that find an abandoned car that they turn into a classic!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Bud.
I'm curious as to why you removed the stock filter from the cube?


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

*I'm curious as to why you removed the stock filter from the cube?*

A number of reasons..
1) The Cube was not going to be a Reef Tank and my only need for a Filter was a Sponge Filter or a Hang on the Back filter if the Sponge filter did not get the job done.
So far the Sponge Filter has done great.
The Cube has been up since the Super Bowl with no water changes and the Water tests perfect..I could not be happier.

With the Cube being a Freshwater Cichlid tank I did not need all of that area at the back of the cube..
It would just be a waste and from the start I had planned to open up the entire Cube

2) The Cube is 11 years old and the Silicone edges were loose and lifting up.
Probably because the Cube has been sitting in a shed in the South Florida Heat for 10 years!
I new that if I was going to resurrect the Cube and that I live on the 2nd floor of a Condo...it would have to be Re-Sealed...no way around that.
The easiest way to Re-Seal the Cube is with the cube being completely open.
For Re-Sealing the Cube the Filter area would have to be removed.

So, removing the rear plastic Filter area was just a Win Win all the way around...and you can see this in my Pictures above.

On another Forum I was asked if I thought the Filter area could safely be removed and then put back in after sealing the Cube. 
I responded that I thought it would be very difficult to do.
I advised to maybe re-build the filter area with either plexiglass or glass .

All in one tanks are Great but as with ALL Silicone tanks at some point it is going to need to be Resealed.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

I also wanted to have some kind of a "Background" for the Cube and not the White Crusty black plastic wall that the Cube had.
Granted the taped on PetSmart *Cave Background *does not fully excite me...It's a search in Progress.
But something better than the black plastic Filter housing


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.
I asked because I have been looking into getting one of these cubes later in life when I am tired of all the stuff associated with big tanks.
I was wondering if the built in filter was just garbage. Makes sense if it needed to be resealed.
Looks great by the way.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

> I asked because I have been looking into getting one of these cubes later in life when I am tired of all the stuff associated with big tanks.


If you buy a new Cube or relatively a new Cube I'm sure that you would be fine for a long long time.

Not all of the Silicone in my Cube was terrible but any edge that I could feel loose with my finger along with the fact that I live on a 2nd floor...
Well...
I couldn't sleep at night or leave without thinking of a possibility of 29 Gallons leaking.
I once had a 55 gallon that leaked very slowly..I felt the carpet wet one Saturday morning and I went into rush mode to remove the fish and drain the tank. 
What a Pain..
But I Re-Sealed the Tank and kept it for another 10 years.

The Cube being 11 years old and sitting outside I probably would have still Re-Sealed the Tank even if the Silicone felt fine..
I'd rather be safe than sorry before investing the Time and $$ getting it up and running.

I will say there are a lot of BioCubes around and people really like them.
For a tank that I thought of getting rid of..I'm glad that I didn't.
I sit in a chair and just watch it...very relaxing!


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

Lighting Update:

I got my replacement LED Light and it is already having issues, this one Hygger Auto On Off 18-24 Inch LED Aquarium Light Extendable Dimable 7 Colors Full Spectrum Light Fixture.

I am seriously thinking of getting the Fluval Plant Spectrum 3.0 Bluetooth LED Strip Light 15-24", 22 Watts (link removed)

I get everything going fine and the Lighting ends up causing me issues.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Buds BioCube said:


> > I asked because I have been looking into getting one of these cubes later in life when I am tired of all the stuff associated with big tanks.
> 
> 
> If you buy a new Cube or relatively a new Cube I'm sure that you would be fine for a long long time.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I like the simplicity but I'm so used to having huge canisters that it would take some getting used to.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Buds BioCube said:


> Lighting Update:
> 
> I got my replacement LED Light and it is already having issues, this one Hygger Auto On Off 18-24 Inch LED Aquarium Light Extendable Dimable 7 Colors Full Spectrum Light Fixture.
> 
> ...


No offense here, but is there some reason you always use the 'large' format for the text in your messages? I find it distracting (like all caps), and it limits the number of messages you can see simultaneously onscreen. If you choose to disable it, you just need to select all the text and hit the 'normal' button in the control bar. I do believe 'normal' is the default setting.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

It's hard for me to read the small printing on this forum
Unfortunately like most Forums & emails where the font size can be selected the only choices here are Normal Large and Huge
OR
I play with the percentage in the Size Brackets.
Another thing is that Posts cannot be edited.
Not a very "User" Friendly setup.

I would like the text size to be an easier to read next size up rather than what large is.

I guess I'll have to get some magnifying glasses to use with this Forum. LOL


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Buds BioCube said:


> ...It's hard for me to read the small printing on this forum... I would like the text size to be an easier to read next size up rather than what large is... I guess I'll have to get some magnifying glasses to use with this Forum. LOL...


Yeah, same here. I had to get some 'readers' glasses; it was crazy how much I was straining before without even realizing it. Getting older sure is fun... :roll:


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

Well I lost a fish today.
I'm not sure why.
I checked the Water and everything checked out good.
The other 2 Fish seem fine.
Maybe they ganged up on him.
The Lighting environment of the Cube has changed a lot in the past week.

After adding plants along with Root Tab's and Liquid Fertilizer I am seeing some Algae on the Glass and the Ocean rock.
All the videos I saw on raising plants stated that once Plants and Fertilizer was added to the tank don't be surprised to see some algae growth.
So...I decreased my daily light from 40% to 30% and 6 hours a day from 12:30 pm to 6:30 pm each day.
I did have the full spectrum at 40% light on from 7:30 am to 6:30 pm then Moon light at 40% from 6:30 pm to Midnight...No Lights from Midnight to 7:30 am.
So the Cube went from 7 1/2 hours of darkness per day to 18 hours with no lights.
Maybe the change somehow contributed to one fishes death.

Videos I've watched about the Fluval 3.0 light states to leave the Blue light to only 3% because it's been found to cause Algae.
I have not gotten the Fluval Light yet ..my Hygger light has blue light with Red & Green at 30% because I cannot adjust levels of individual LED's
It's full spectrum that raises and lowers all of the LED's at once.

So I am going to order the Fluval 3.0 and adjust the LED lights as recommended and have a Moon Light again going back to 7.5 hours off per day rather than 18 hours.
What do you think?


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

I think it's highly unlikely that changing the lighting would cause one of your fishes to die. Are you sure the things you added to the tank to encourage plant growth didn't affect your water parameters, even transiently? I grow _Anubias_ and Java ferns in my Tanganyikan tanks without any problems, and without adding anything special for the plants. Frankly, I doubt that any of those plant additives have been tested in pH8.5-9.0 water, and for me the fishes come first, and if the plants can't deal with those water parameters, then so be it. Was the fish beaten up at all? Sometimes fishes do just die for no apparent reason. :fish:


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

> Are you sure the things you added to the tank to encourage plant growth didn't affect your water parameters, even transiently?


I highly doubt it.
The plants and Fertilizers have been in for awhile and I would think that if it was an actual water issue then all 3 would die.
I will monitor the Cube over the next few days without adding anything further.
All of the water parameters are the same that they have been for the last month...I check weekly.

*From the Tetra 6 in 1 Strips*
* Nitrates: 20
* Nitrite: 0
* Hardness GH: between 150 - 300
* Alkalinity KH: 120
API High PH Test Kit PH 8.2
Tetra Ammonia Test Strip Ammonia: 0

I can take a water sample to my LFS and have them confirm.
I have not done any Water changes since the Cube was setup on Super Bowl Sunday.
If it ain't broke don't fix it.



> I grow Anubias and Java ferns in my Tanganyikan tanks without any problems, and without adding anything special for the plants


That's good to know.



> Was the fish beaten up at all? Sometimes fishes do just die for no apparent reason


I did not check it out before I flushed him LOL
If another one dies I will check it out more carefully

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

The last African Cichlid tank that I had was a 55G 
I placed two "Red Devil's" about the size of a quarter into the tank with other Cichlids.
During the day with the lights on there was never any aggression noticed between the fish.
However at night with the lights off is when all **** would break out.
It was not a total carnage but I would say weekly a fish would turn up beaten and dead.
This continued until just the 2 Red Devil's remained.
I left them both in the tank and they grew BUT eventually there was just 1

Anytime I tried to add an aggressive fish to the tank..the Red Devil won out.
Finally I left him alone and he grew over the years.
When he finally died he was the size of a Blue Gill I would catch in the canals...very large.
I buried him in a shoe box in the backyard.

And then Started over with a group of less aggressive African Cichlids
Then I purchased a 150 gallon long tank and turned it into a local everglades Freshwater tank with Bass & Blue Gil that I had caught in the canals around my home.
I loved that tank as did my friends..We would occasionally hold Worms & Shiners over the tank and hand feed the fish.
The Bass would break the water and take the food along with your thumb & index fingers in their mouth.
It was a blast at Parties! LOL!


----------



## ererer (Mar 2, 2021)

Buds BioCube said:


> After adding plants along with Root Tab's and Liquid Fertilizer I am seeing some Algae on the Glass and the Ocean rock.


Bud, what sort of fertilizer are you adding, in what amounts, and how often? I do agree with Keith and think that it's unlikely that this contributed to your fish death. I keep some planted tanks and use liquid fertilizers and root tabs, I also have a fluval 3.0.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

*Liquid Fertilizer:* Aquarium CoOp Easy Green (1 Pump per 10 Gallons of Water)
2 pumps first week after getting it
2 pumps 2 Weeks later non sense.











*API Root Tab:* Tabs Broken in half and buried in Substrate about 3/4's down.
5 Half Tabs 1 each corner and in the middle.
Placed Tabs in every 2 weeks.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

I received my Fluval 3.0 15 inch 22 watt light yesterday.
I was surprised by how small it is compared to the Hygger Auto-On Light

But so far I Love this little light.
Yes it's not cheap but looks to be worth every penny.
It started it's first cycle this morning.

I'll let you know how it works out but so far it looks like a winner.
Viva La Fluval!


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

Fluval 3.0 15" 22w Mounted into Hood:





































*Cube lit with Fluval 3.0*


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

Well I guess Cichlid-Forum does not like my Image Host choice...Bummer


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

What Image Service can I use?

I hate the PhotoBucket Pictures with their Logo imposed over the picture.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

Well I'll do this again..

*Fluval 3.0 15" 22w Mounted into Hood:*





































*Cube with Fluval Light @ 30%*


----------



## ererer (Mar 2, 2021)

I've had a fluval 3.0 on my planted 55g tank for over a year, and have been quite happy with it. I usually keep all the channels at or below 50% at their peak, and find that that is plenty of light without running co2. I still get some algae growth near the top of the tank closest to the light. Some folks run a split light schedule with a mid-day "siesta", as they find that it reduces algal growth and allows them to view their tank at the times they are around. I don't do this on mine, I just have long ramps in the morning and evening.

In case you're not already, I'd test nitrates regularly to dial in your easy green dosing. You don't have a lot of plants, and with fish the nitrate levels could easily creep up over time. I don't dose my tank at all, and don't have a heavy bioload, and still find that if I don't do weekly 15-20% water changes my nitrates start to rise above 20-40ppm. I do use root tabs, which I replace every 6 months or so when I start to notice nutrient deficiencies on the new leaves.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I tried that split light schedule and it did not help me. FWIW.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi all,

I was checking out my Anubis Nana this morning and each one has at least 1 or more sprouts.
There is some dark coloring on the leaves and white fuzzy stuff at the root
Is this anything I should be concerned with?

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IDK about the white fuzzy stuff, but rub off the algae (dark coloring on the leaves) so the leaves can get light. This algae on the leaves is the #1 problem in growing anubias, IME.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

So I went to youtube and after viewing some videos about live planted tanks.
I did a few things...

*First:*
I cleaned my Sponge filter...first time since Super Bowl when it was installed so roughly 2 months.




I followed the above video and it took about 3 squeezes in a gallon Ziploc bag before the water was clean.

*Next*
I removed each of my Anubia Nana one by one and using a Q-Tip and 3% Hydrogen Peroxide I wiped each leaf.
It took about 3 Q-Tip ends per leaf / which got very dirty from the algae.
I also wiped the root stem with Q-Tip / Hydrogen Peroxide.
The leaves look much cleaner and I will monitor them going forward.

*Lastly*
I adjusted my Fluval 3.0 light.
I had Sunrise from 7am to 9am and I changed it to 9am to 11am, 
I had Daylight set from 9am to 1700 (8 hours) with light levels: Whites at 30% Blue 0% and Red at 10% 
Daylight is now set from 11am to 1500 / 3pm (4 hours) and Light levels at 20% on each white, 0% Blue, 5% Red
Sunset was 1700 to 1900 it is now 1500 to 1800 ( 3pm to 6pm) 
Moonlight from 1800 to 2000 (6pm to 10pm) and lowered Blue from 5% to 3% all other lights are off.
Fluval Light is off from 10pm to 9am

So I have cut back on the light and limited it's time on and at what percentage .
I had a feeling that 8 hours at 30% for the Cubes 12 inch depth was too much light.
If the shorter time and Less light controls the Algae and the Plants still grow OK then I will slowly bring the lights intensity up a little.

The Fluval is a new light for my Cube and I figured it would take a little bit of time to get it fully dialed in for the Cube.

What do you think of my changes?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cleaning filters is always good.

Hydrogen peroxide can take off a layer of healthy cells, can you clean with just water? The plants will live but you might see a setback.

I would do daylight only and 6 hours.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm sorry the Algae Ogre has decided to pay a visit to your tank.  
Be Advised: In the fight against algae, if you ask 5 hobbyist aquarists what they recommend? You may get 8 suggestions! This one is tough, and multiple, different recommendations in action, may produce similar results.
One thing that worked for me then, and continually works for me now - is to almost continually remove uneaten food and fish waste from the filtration. This is just about universally accepted, though how you achieve it may be in many different ways... I accomplish this by installing foam pre-filters on the intakes of ALL my filtration systems and clean them (usually) three times per week. It's simple - a little tank water, wring out the pre-filter sponge, return to the filter intake. Done. Takes a minute or two. Just doing that I've found, drastically reduces the buildup of all sorts of things that the algae apparently loves to feed on.
Some additional suggestions:
- More water changes, yes. It's not just the Nitrates building up in there that the algae is feeding on. Uneaten pellet food waste can also be high in phosphates.
- More plants. The tank may not be actually planted heavily enough to help the plants get the edge over the algae. Your plants need to out-compete the algae in the aquarium for sources of food in the water. 
- More time. The plants themselves if they are fighting a war in there against the algae, will begin to produce allelopathogens (plant-based toxins) to fight off the algae growing on them. This takes time, esp. in slower growing species such as Anubias. But, it is effective.
- More Carbon. Seachem Excel has been referred to variously by folks as 'Satans Blood' or alternatively, 'The Wrath Of God' against algae. It really IS controversial stuff! Designed and produced to provide a source of chelated carbon to your plants. Algae really doesn't like this stuff at all. Careful though. When the algae dies, the water gets toxic extremely fast. So, use that stuff as a 'Big Gun', and very carefully with small doses at first. I've used it personally, and found that it works. I've also personally discovered in my planted tanks just how dangerous it can be when used, as well... :? 
- More light. Yep. And, here we go - where the recommendations start to actively contradict each other! The point of this exercise is to actively boost the health and growth of your plants. And yes, you are also boosting the light needed by the algae. I get it! But remember, healthy plants will adapt to fight and overcome that algae themselves. Denying your plants the source of high quality light they need now, might be giving that algae you are fighting, the edge in your aquarium.
-
Good luck with it. No mater what actions you decide on, I would definitely clean your filtration materials more often. Physically remove the waste before it breaks down into algae food. And lastly, conduct more water changes to dilute from the water whatever it is that the algae is possibly feeding on.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

*I looked at my Cube today and there are Baby Fry!*

At first I thought it was floating dirt like maybe the sand got disturbed but then it was changing directions and swimming.
I had no idea that I had a Matched Pair in my tank.
Yes one was bigger than the other but I did not think Male & Female.

If I had a Picture Service I would add pictures but I do not.
Amazing!
I ground up some Tetra Cichlid flakes (Red Label) and I could watch the Fry eating.
I guess that now I need to bone up as to what I do for new Fry.
I'll be darned...


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

Will Crushed Flake be enough for the Fry or do I need to get either frozen Baby Brine shrimp or eggs to hatch?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Crushed flake is just fine for fry.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

Here is a video of my Cube and the growing Fry.






The Fry took to crushed flake food and love it.
I feed them through the back opening of the Cube twice a day..about 10am and 6pm.
In the front opening I drop in some pellet food.

The Fry have been growing a lot.
They look healthy with no dwindling in their numbers that I can see.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

*A Plant Update in my Cube:*

I have been very happy with the Anubis Nanas that I attached to rocks.
Each plant has at least 2 healthy new sprouts

As far as the Cryptocoryn wendtii v Tropica "Bronze Wendtii"
I'm not as happy with their growth and see floating parts of their plants from time to time.
I will say that I have not been religious about putting Root Tabs into the Substrate.

I am thinking that I may get a couple of Anubia plants that grow like shoots growing upward to compliment the Nanao's
The Anubis's are healthy growers in my Cube.

Back when I was getting a lot of Algae I stopped squirting the Aquarium Co-Op's Liquid Fertilizer into the Cube.
This is to say nothing bad about Aquarium Co-Op's Fertilizer but since the Liquid fertilizer was primarily for the Anubis's and they were already growing very good so I saw no reason to add the Fertilizer.

So..Anubia's in my BioCube...Good.
My BioCube as a Breeder Tank..Good

With all of the new Fry in my 29 I will probably start a more serious search for the Corner Tank that I have wanted...75 gallons.
Get it acclimated and transfer Mom-Dad & Fry to it.
Do something else with my Cube..
I will say that so far my Cube has turned out to be a Great Success!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A 75G corner tank will not have as many options as a 75G rectangle that measures 48" long. Remember, length of the tank is key to providing stocking options.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

> A 75G corner tank will not have as many options as a 75G rectangle that measures 48" long. Remember, length of the tank is key to providing stocking options.


Yea I know....Though I'm really not worried about Stocking..It's more about Quality of the Tank's setup over Quantity of fish.
It's just that after I take the upper wall down for a 1/2 wall between my Kitchen and Living room 
I plane on putting a Corner Tank on the 1/2 Wall (with bottom of Tank at the same level as the 1/2 wall)
it will sit in the Living room side and can be seen from the living room and Kitchen.
It will fit perfectly and look great!
At night the Light of the tank will shine equally into the living room and Kitchen and will be the only light on.

I would like a minimum of 75 gallons but may end up with more.

Being a Corner Tank I realize that it will also be more of a pain to maintain.
I would like a Tall Corner Tank taking up most of the opening of the kitchen to living room.
Needing a step ladder or something to stand on.
It will also be difficult to reach the bottom of the tank

BUT
I know when it is setup correctly it will be a show stopper..very classy setup.
I will then Stock it per what is correct for the tank.

I've been thinking about this for a long time.
I've had Rectangular tanks from 55 to 75 to 125 & 150 gallons.
It's time for a Corner Tank!

I'll keep you all posted with the build.
I'm looking for "used" (can't afford the Corner tank I want NEW) so I may find it tomorrow or months from now.
I've got time.
It's a future build.
The wall is still up to LOL!.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds like a good set up for angels.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

> Sounds like a good set up for angels.


Naw...It will still be a Clichéd Tank.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

While the Angelfish Cichlid, _Pterophyllum scalare_, might be considered a Cliche' by some..... :roll: 
That fish species is definitely considered to be a New World Cichlid by just about everyone else. 
-
Oh, and if cliché's aren't your thing... I believe a trio of Red Shouldered Severum Cichlids, _Heros sp. efasciatus 'Rotkeil'_ could look pretty nice stocked in a taller shaped, corner tank instead. 8)
-


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Well, there we go....


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

Thanks for the responses Auballagh and suggestions.

I checked out the Red Shouldered Severum Cichlids
From the attached video they do like large tanks, will eat Live Plants and get up to 10" so they can become large fish.
I do like Anubias but I also do like the look of the fish..
I will check them out at my LFS and I may add a couple to the tank.
I like the Gold as well.


----------



## Buds BioCube (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi all,
Just thought I'd put out an update.
I've been busy bringing my car back to life and not spending a lot of time with my Bio-Cube.
But now that my car projects are "Hopefully" LOL at an end I am going to spend some more time on my Cube.
I had Algae under control and then it came back.so I need to get that back under control.
The fact that I have not checked the water specifics in months probably adds to that.

A couple of weeks back I did a 50% water change and cleaned the sponge filter in the siphoned out water.
After squeezing it out in 2 buckets of water nothing else came out....I was expecting more but OK.

The fish have also evened out from a lot of Fry to now about 10 fish..not sure where the others went.
Also after that first bundle of Fry births there have not been any others Hmmm.

I'll add Pics and Videos in further updates..


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Started responding to posts from 2021. Coffee has not kicked in yet. LOL


----------

